# What are YOU going to be ?



## christmascandy1

ive not decided yet..either a girl scout or a vampire or a beer girl...not sure yet...witches r always kool!!


----------



## Shenanigans

christmascandy1 said:


> ive not decided yet..either a girl scout or a vampire or a beer girl...not sure yet...witches r always kool!!


Oooh! Girl Scout.. an EVIL Girl Scout or regualr Girl Scout?


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard

I'm going as the bride of death and BTW christmascandy.... If you choose girl scout be sure to have a box of cookies labeled made with real girl scouts


----------



## Shenanigans

silent_cries_go_unheard said:


> I'm going as the bride of death and BTW christmascandy.... If you choose girl scout be sure to have a box of cookies labeled made with real girl scouts


Bride of Death.. that's a good one


----------



## printersdevil

I'm going to be a witch (one of many) at the WITCHY party. For our Boo Bash, I will probably be a fortune teller.


----------



## Shenanigans

printersdevil said:


> I'm going to be a witch (one of many) at the WITCHY party. For our Boo Bash, I will probably be a fortune teller.


Awesome! I wish I had a Party to go to.. none of my friends throw parties and when I do... no one ever comes


----------



## Shadowbat

For our party I will be the Wolfman. For TOT Ill be the classic Freddy. For our cities Halloween parade Ill be the remake Freddy.


----------



## Shenanigans

Shadowbat said:


> For our party I will be the Wolfman. For TOT Ill be the classic Freddy. For our cities Halloween parade Ill be the remake Freddy.


Awesome  I'm loving all the costumes!


----------



## skullnbones

I will be the "mummy" of course for my sons Monster Mash party we are throwing. For his school party Princess Leia because he is Darth Vader and for Halloween night....i am undecided, depends how cold it is


----------



## Shenanigans

skullnbones said:


> I will be the "mummy" of course for my sons Monster Mash party we are throwing. For his school party Princess Leia because he is Darth Vader and for Halloween night....i am undecided, depends how cold it is


Once again, loving all of the costume changes! Princess Laia! Great costume and a timeless classic


----------



## Cheebs

I'm going to be Elizabeth Bennet, Zombie killer from Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. Just making a regency style dress, attach a dagger to my ankle and show off my (lack of) martial arts skills. Should be fun. Was trying to figure out a way to possibly make the skirt of the dress go up or attach so its up higher for easier use to kill the undead hordes. Still working out that part.


----------



## Rikki

I'll be doing a witch costume for my Be-Witching Bash and then a steampunk airship captain for my big party.


----------



## TheCostumer

I am going to be The Ugly Duchess.








[/IMG]

TC


----------



## blackfog

As it stands now a dead Miss America. That is what I am thinking for my party. On Halloween I am not sure yet.


----------



## restlessspirit

Im hoping to be a ragdoll this year, as I already have the red hair lol! just need the costume now  x


----------



## sarahtigr

For our Friday night party I'm going to be a flapper and for the Saturday night party a devil. On Halloween I might do the devil again but tone it down a bit. No hooker heels for TOTers. lol


----------



## jll

blackfog said:


> As it stands now a dead Miss America. That is what I am thinking for my party. On Halloween I am not sure yet.


à la Beetlejuice's Miss Argentina?


----------



## blackfog

I am lovin that jll!!!!!!! I have to find a full pic of her to see the rest of her dress! hmmmmm maybe hubby could be beetlejuice.


----------



## Caitsith

Since our haunt has a running tour guide theme, I am generally the tour guide, which can mean many things. This year since giant pumpkin mutations and bio-ooze is the theme I'm probably going to be some sort of mutated plant man with my usual tour guide tee...lol.


----------



## kabswa1

I m going as velma from scooby doo.. found the perfect sweater and skirt (okay the skirt is a little snug going to have to make so slits in the top) at a thrift store $3 a piece orange knee highs $2 and already have the shoes... my hair is brown and a bob cut and I wear the glasses


----------



## whimsicalmommy

My neighbors and I all decided to be witches for our little graveyard haunt, cause it's something easy that we can all do without worrying about a ton of makeup. I'm more than likely going to be a goth vicotrian style witch, Plus, I already have most of the outfit just from my everyday clothes!


----------



## DarkMaiden

This year our party will be a literary theme... plan as of now is for my husband to be Edgar Allan Poe and I will be his Lenore (or I might create a sexy raven costume for myself)


----------



## Faery_Tales

For our party I'm going as a vampire a la cirque du freak. My husband is going to be my victim. For Halloween night I'm being gothic raggedy ann.


----------



## cwolfe83

I'm going to be a vampire...how original. LOL


----------



## Decorinator

To greet the tots I always go with some type of witch theme. I'm excited this year as I've got a really neat new dress, hat and great new shoes, too. I'm also going to try and leave enough time (haunt set-up permitting) to do a good job with green face makeup!


----------



## Shenanigans

whimsicalmommy said:


> My neighbors and I all decided to be witches for our little graveyard haunt, cause it's something easy that we can all do without worrying about a ton of makeup. I'm more than likely going to be a goth vicotrian style witch, Plus, I already have most of the outfit just from my everyday clothes!


Yay! Witches are the best and most simple... plus they're classic and always fun!


----------



## The Auditor

Pirate! The whole family is...daughter will undoubtedly be the Capt. With a name like Morgan, she's GOT to be the Capt!


----------



## Crawling Chaos

I was going to be Medusa, but in the end, my costume just didn't come together as well as I had hoped. So I'll be going as one of the monsters from The Village instead. I think the costume turned out well, especially since it really didn't take that long to make.


----------



## Sssgarry

never done a mad scientist so i'm gonna do dr. steel 
this year . got everything - just have ta figure out the bald cap (found some 
instructions online )


----------



## Witch Hazel

Thinking either Little Red Riding Hood, all slashed up of course! Or I'll be a maniac with a knife if my hubby decides to use the eye patches that look like his eyes have been carved out! I think I could do crazy well  LOL Gotta make up my mind cause my party is on the 
23rd.


----------



## harvestmoon

I'm going to be a witch this year!

I've decided to be an elegant witch though, I've got to be cute of course! No haggy witches!


----------



## Marcharius

My family and I are going as the mystery inc. gang this year. I'm gonna be Freddy, my wife will be Velma, my 5 year old daughter is Daphne, my 8 year old son is Shaggy, my 10 month old baby boy will be Scooby, and our puppy is going to be.....in a headless horseman costume(she'll be the horse) because everyone hates scrappy


----------



## pmpknqueen

I"m gonna be a zombie this year....

And my bf is gonna be Tallahassee from Zombieland....so we go together


----------



## Shenanigans

pmpknqueen said:


> I"m gonna be a zombie this year....
> 
> And my bf is gonna be Tallahassee from Zombieland....so we go together


That is both Awesome and Perfect  I would love to see pictures of that!


----------



## Nelvira

Shenanigans said:


> That is both Awesome and Perfect  I would love to see pictures of that!


Me too me too pictures pictures!!!!!


----------



## Nelvira

I'm going to be Jem from Jem and The Holograms.


----------



## piraticalstyle

Marcharius said:


> My family and I are going as the mystery inc. gang this year. I'm gonna be Freddy, my wife will be Velma, my 5 year old daughter is Daphne, my 8 year old son is Shaggy, my 10 month old baby boy will be Scooby, and our puppy is going to be.....in a headless horseman costume(she'll be the horse) because everyone hates scrappy


That's awesome. I did that with my family a few years back. I was Shaggy, and we didn't have a Daphne. I completely agree about Scrappy!

This year my wife wanted to do Steampunk and she has gotten totally into it. She was playing with her makeup last night to get the look she wants. Wow! She's always hot, but I love seeing her get excited about dressing up for Halloween. 
I'm trying to dress to match, though I can't possibly look as good. 

The boys are going as Mario and Luigi. Maybe next year they'll be scary.


----------



## suicidal zombie

I'm thinking the Zombie Pope....doesn't get much more blasphemous than that, but hey it's Halloween! 

P.S - I've went as the Zombie Jesus before....goes down a treat if anyone is stuck for ideas!


----------



## xJane

I was going to be the creepy tooth fairy, but now I may be thinking I want to do something coupley with the boy. I was thinking something along the lines of Evil Villain and Pauline tied to the traintracks. Might be a hard sell though, so I'll probably stick with the tooth fairy. Now, where did I put that drill?....
xJ


----------



## blackacidevil91

I like the classics. Im going as Freddy this year. I hope I can pull it off and not be cheesy.


----------



## xJane

cwolfe83 said:


> I'm going to be a vampire...how original. LOL


It's a classic! You can't go wrong. 
xJ


----------



## JBfromBS

I'm going as Anubis, the Egyptian Jackal-God of the dead. And whenever I feel like taking my mask off, I'll put on a pharaoh headpiece and just be a Pharaoh. My wife is going as an Egyptian queen (Nefertari/Cleopatra type).


----------



## Nelvira

JBfromBS said:


> I'm going as Anubis, the Egyptian Jackal-God of the dead. And whenever I feel like taking my mask off, I'll put on a pharaoh headpiece and just be a Pharaoh. My wife is going as an Egyptian queen (Nefertari/Cleopatra type).


Anubis! neeeeeeat!!!! I'd like to see that!


----------



## mr frost

Ill be going as a Djinn this year, kind of a take off from Wishmaster the Wes Craven film. so not exactly the same, but similar


----------



## JBfromBS

Nelvira said:


> Anubis! neeeeeeat!!!! I'd like to see that!


I will post pics after the party, of course!


----------



## wristslitter

I think I am gonna be a Baseball Furie from the Warriors, I am going for comfort this year.


----------



## RedSonja

I'm going to be a medieval vampire complete with red gown and red eyes! I've never done a vamp before, or wore fangs. That was always what kept me from doing it, the fangs. I hope they're not a pain in the butt!

I also want to reprise my role as Lara Croft, Tomb Raider.....if I can squeeze into those hot pants, that is!! ha-ha


----------



## fritter

im going to be a creepy mime


----------



## natoween

I will be a ghost. Making that white cloak thing Martha Stewart sells...made only from tule. And then wear a loooong white wig. Almost to the ground?! We'll see....


----------



## Nelvira

fritter said:


> im going to be a creepy mime


So you're going to be a mime. LOLZ


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ok so many of you know I am going to be a glamour zombe....and I was going to wear this..*









*But tonight I was doing a run through...dress shoes jewelry and I started to realize. Last year I was the Halloween Queen with a big ol gown and the year before that A glamour ghoul long wedding type gown long train...anyway I started thinking do I really want to wear and walk around all night inthis big ol gown??? So now Im stumped! Do I go with what I have planned since summer or do I do a zombie with a more form fitting smaller not so cumbersm type dress??? Ahhhh I need help. I love the gown but I think this year i may gofor comfort only now I only have like NO TIME  to figure something out!*


----------



## gramps

Timmy the simple grave digger. "I dig gwaves - I dig gwaves may I dig you a gwave?"

Gramps


----------



## Count Chocula




----------



## aero4ever

I'm doing a bloody bride complete with machete and severed head. Here's the dress so far:


----------



## gramps

Nice. Have a wonderful wedding...HA HA HA HA HA

Gramps


----------



## Xen

I'm going for the more decayed zombie this year. I've done recently dead zombie in the past. To help make the costume, I'll use cadaver gray as the base skin, with white out zombie contacts, and the usual liquid latex / blood. I also picked up something called zombie rot that looks like moss I want to try out.

Should be fun..


----------



## aero4ever

If you run out of zombie rot and need more, I've found that Knox unflavored gelatin will work well too.


----------



## Warlord Blade

Yo ho yo ho a Pirate's life for me!! 
Unfortunately pirates don't win costume contests... Most everybody likes 'em, but they don't win. 

I'm doing pirate because I'm running in a Relay race as part of a pirate team - Figured it'd be easier to keep it that way, especially with me beard yar.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

I'm going to be the Joker. Not the regular purple suit Joker, but the bank heist Joker at the beginning of the Dark Knight.


----------



## DARK-KARMA

Freddy all the way


----------



## sossamonster

Spookilicious mama said:


> *! Do I go with what I have planned since summer or do I do a zombie with a more form fitting smaller not so cumbersm type dress??? Ahhhh I need help. I love the gown but I think this year i may gofor comfort only now I only have like NO TIME  to figure something out!*


Well, if you've planned it for so long, then I say stick with it. You could alter it, however. I can't tell from the pic... is it short in the front and long in back, or just shredded all over but long on all sides? If its the latter, maybe you could make it long in back and short in front (think Marie Antoinette style without the huge butt). And you could shred a bit more from the back to add a bit more comfort (more lightweight). Or if you want it pretty much one length, just keep shredding more. Is the weight of the dress the problem comfort-wise? I know what it's like to kind of want to do something different after lots of planning, but if you still like the idea, try to work with it!



As for what I'm doing this year: Sam from Trick 'r Treat (see my avatar for more details ).


----------



## pmpknqueen

RedSonja said:


> I'm going to be a medieval vampire complete with red gown and red eyes! I've never done a vamp before, or wore fangs. That was always what kept me from doing it, the fangs. I hope they're not a pain in the butt!
> 
> I also want to reprise my role as Lara Croft, Tomb Raider.....if I can squeeze into those hot pants, that is!! ha-ha


get Scarecrow fangs...they are awesome...you can usually buy them anywhere during halloween. they fit really well and don't give you a lisp or anything.

Plus once you mold them to your teeth, you can take them out and put them back in whenever you want


----------



## TechChild

Zombie clown


----------



## The Reaper

I will be Peter Rottentail and wares the clown


----------



## fritter

TechChild said:


> Zombie clown


 
i love zombie clowns... i was one last year...but it was kind of last minute and i ended up looking like a 'scary' clown lol


----------



## xJane

I was going to be the tooth fairy, but then Boy decided he was going to be The Joker, so we're doing The Joker and Harley Quinn. She'll have to be altered a bit though, 'cause I ain't got no Harley body, so a bodysuit is way out of the question. I'm working on a dress design, just something simple, but colour blocked the same, obviously. And instead of her jester's hood I'm doing pigtails with pom-poms.
xJ


----------



## joossa

Dressing up for the first time in years.... dressing up as Leatherface.


----------



## Wolfman

Mad Scientist this year. Not an Evil Mad Scientist, a warm and cuddly one. The Monster is Evil; we do a Good Cop/Bad Cop thing...


----------



## Jane0e

I am going to be Leather Face.. Well I am now since Buy.com just put their Highly Detailed Mask on sale the other day lol


----------



## Nyxy

Between a sudden move out of my place back to my parents, work, and sadly actually having to MAKE time for my man, I've been strapped for any sort of costume ideas and money. The one idea I have is ends up as a sort of Mobster moll/saloon girl combo. I still have to find a vest that hopefully is in the same burgundy color sceme as my fedora hat.


Soo for quick reading, a Saloon Mobster Moll Gal.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

This year I'm going to be..... a stressed mother  

I don't dress up, leave that to the boys...I'm usually so busy doing the kids make-up etc I don't have time for myself


----------



## talkingcatblues

Cheebs said:


> I'm going to be Elizabeth Bennet, Zombie killer from Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. Just making a regency style dress, attach a dagger to my ankle and show off my (lack of) martial arts skills. Should be fun. Was trying to figure out a way to possibly make the skirt of the dress go up or attach so its up higher for easier use to kill the undead hordes. Still working out that part.


I love this idea!

I want to go as Paul the Octopus, dressed as the king of Spain.

http://www.armannd.com/paulo-the-octopus-the-new-king-of-spain.html

It's going to have to be a quick and dirty version though - I'm thinking stuffed bedsheets and a magic marker flag cloak.


----------



## talkingcatblues

pmpknqueen said:


> I"m gonna be a zombie this year....
> 
> And my bf is gonna be Tallahassee from Zombieland....so we go together


That's a great one too!


----------



## Shenanigans

joossa said:


> Dressing up for the first time in years.... dressing up as Leatherface.


Oooh! I haven't seen a 'leatherface' costume.. in... years. Post pictures when you dress up!


----------



## magicmatt

I too am going to be leatherface, kind of. My budget did not allow for the licensed mask, so I got a 1/2 face mask that looks kind of like leatherface. I got the Gemmy animated chainsaw on the way. I also picked up an apron that I will splatter with blood.


----------



## joossa

Shenanigans said:


> Oooh! I haven't seen a 'leatherface' costume.. in... years. Post pictures when you dress up!


Will do! I dropped $55 on the deluxe full over-the-head mask, so I am looking forward to its arrival on Monday and wearing it with pride.




magicmatt said:


> I too am going to be leatherface, kind of. My budget did not allow for the licensed mask, so I got a 1/2 face mask that looks kind of like leatherface. I got the Gemmy animated chainsaw on the way. I also picked up an apron that I will splatter with blood.


Nice to hear others will dress up as Leatherface! I will be passing out candy and scaring ToTers at the door so no chainsaw for me. Instead I will have a butcher's tray with all sorts of bloody body parts. >=)

You guys post pics too! I'm in the middle of putting together the costume... Staining the apron, finding a cheap shirt/tie, etc.


----------



## Maxiboots

Our theme this year is "ghosts of previous occupants" since it is also the year our house turns 100. So I have made the Martha Stewart ghost costume (so lucky my next door neighbor is a seamstress, laying out 8 feet of tulle was not so easy). 
All white underneath, white in my hair and a plain all white mask.


----------



## haldeman

Hello Everyone,

I have just decided to be "Mystery" from the show the pick up artist. Easy and undeniably funny.

also give you an excuse to hit on every girl in the place, because being a d-bag is part of the costume.
Who knows, you might even get lucky...


----------



## haldeman

Garfield is fun too...


----------



## theworstwitch

Since my 5 yr old daughter chose to be a Werewolf, I must be the Gypsy!
All the other little girls want to be princesses, she has been a ghost, frankenstein, and now the werewolf


----------



## MHooch

For the first time ever, here it is 20 days out, and I am.....

UNDECIDED!!!!!

I have an urge to do something gross and totally creepy like a zombie...have never done one before. Also have everything I need for a vampire. And a witch. 

I am usually a *VERY *decisive person, this is _very_ unusual, but there it is.


----------



## moonie78

howdy, i'm thinking of doing zombie pirate this year, i've got my costume organized its just old clothes i have, that dont fit anymore and sword and eye patch etc. but i dont know.................


----------



## creepingdth

for halloween i'm going to be a witch, for school i'm going to be smarty pants (just going to pin on a bunch of the candy smartees to my pants, the other teachers i work with are being hard to deal with the last couple years about my school spirit so i thought this would work good)


----------



## talkingcatblues

creepingdth said:


> for halloween i'm going to be a witch, for school i'm going to be smarty pants (just going to pin on a bunch of the candy smartees to my pants, the other teachers i work with are being hard to deal with the last couple years about my school spirit so i thought this would work good)


It's too bad you don't work for the school my cousin teaches at - the teachers go all out - a lot of group costumes, too. The kids will get a kick out of the smarty pants idea though, especially if they figure it out themselves.


----------



## Piggles

He he, liking the smarty pant idea! I am going as a vampire queen of hearts for my twisted fairy tale theme. I have bought some scarecrow fangs, made my own crown, and have secretly bought (not told my hubby) some heart contact lenses! Will do drops of blood tears coming from my eyes as well  . So excited!


----------



## Mr_Nobody

Tonight we head to Disney's Not So Scary Halloween Party. Normally I do something scary for Halloween, but seeing it's Disney, I can't really do my usual thing. So my wife and I are going as hippies. It's something simple, comfortable, and allows us to ride rides no problem.

For the Haunted Theatre, I'm a living doll type killer. The costume's base is the following:










But I'm making some slight adjustments to it, but that's basically what it is.


----------



## guttercat33

im gonna be carrie this year


----------



## joossa

Finally... I got the "centerpiece" of my my costume....


----------



## loulabelle

I am going as a ventriloquists dummy! i cant wait, i have already practised my hair and make up and have big black contacts to be extra creepy, just need to find the perfect outfit =D


----------



## iwishiwasrich

Im glad Im not the only one that dose different looks for each party!! My BF thinks im weird bc I want to be as many things as I can! I would dress up every day if I could!!!


----------



## bogie1972

Im new here and I am going as CAPTAIN SPAULDING this year!


----------



## GiggleFairy

For my daughter's Halloween Ball I'm going as a Fortune Teller. For the night of trick-or-treating I'm going as a Pirate.


----------



## Caitsith

bogie1972 said:


> Im new here and I am going as CAPTAIN SPAULDING this year!


very cool. How many other Marx brothers are going with you...? Lol. I have to wonder though... how many people are going to get it. Or do you mean the OTHER captain spaulding? Either way. Way cool. Cait


----------



## DeathDealer

I am probably going to do The Middleman for Halloween. 30th will be a Steampunk zombie hunter, and I am debating if I should try to do an 1890s Middleman.


----------



## piraticalstyle

GiggleFairy said:


> For my daughter's Halloween Ball I'm going as a Fortune Teller. For the night of trick-or-treating I'm going as a Pirate.


Yay! Pirates rock! 

Will everyone be posting pics of their costumes?


----------



## elensar

*I'm thinking of going as Mother Nature*

I'm thinking of going as Mother Nature this year. I have a great dress from a Medusa costume(ironic, I know), and I'm going to get some silk vines and flowers and wind them around my arms and the dress, and maybe wire some small birds and small stuffed animals into the vine. I would actually love to go as Poison Ivy from that Batman movie with George Clooney and Uma Thurman, but a lot of people don't get the reference! My husband wants to go as Big Momma from the movie, but is having trouble finding a housecoat that fits!


----------



## creepingdth

mother nature, nice idea, must post pics when you're dressed up


----------



## Ecula

*I am going to be a Killer Clown dressed in black... *


----------



## Trinity1

My Husband and I had such a hard time figuring it out this year. We finally settled on skeleton costumes that we got from spirit. They look pretty cool, but after getting them home realized that neither one of us would be able to wear the mask for very long. 

So we'll be doing our own skeleton make-up......I'm thinking of doing mine in more of a day of the dead style just to have it be a little different.


----------



## RiverBoarder

I shall be the same old large teethed dark man...

Sometimes I cut out a pumpkin and wear it as a mask....but for the last 6 years I just scare the kids looking as I do in this pic:


----------



## elensar

I will definitely post pics of my mother nature costume! I just got back from the renaissance faire, and got some awesome ideas there. Unfortunately, the skies just opened up and we got soaked and had to leave-bummer


----------



## luckystar8

Shadowbat said:


> For our party I will be the Wolfman. For TOT Ill be the classic Freddy. For our cities Halloween parade Ill be the remake Freddy.


haha,this is cool!


----------



## Stoo

This year I've bought a mask and made an easy Zombie costume(I linked some pics in another thread), the mask can be seen in my avatar.

Seeing as mine was so quick and simple to make I agreed to help my work mate on his own project "Pyramid Head". I've almost finshed the helmet now, the paint is still drying and I'm thinking about adding more mesh to make it harder to see the person behind the mask.


----------



## Shannie-Boo

I'm going to be a Geisha (maiko) and my husband is going to be the grim reaper. Although his costume will probably turn into the grim flasher. I'm sure he'll find a way to work in something raunchy. This was his playboy bunny costume (I was Snow White) 2 years ago...


----------



## estertota

Great costumes!
I'm going to be a witch as I was being year ago .


----------



## Kymmm

RedSonja said:


> I'm going to be a medieval vampire complete with red gown and red eyes! I've never done a vamp before, or wore fangs. That was always what kept me from doing it, the fangs. I hope they're not a pain in the butt!
> 
> I also want to reprise my role as Lara Croft, Tomb Raider.....if I can squeeze into those hot pants, that is!! ha-ha


I wore the fangs last year and they were really cool!! They stayed in all night and came right out when I wanted them to! I ordered mine on Vampfangs.com  Have fun with them!!!


----------



## Stoo

My son had his nursery Halloween Party today (I know its a bit early but they're on half term next week.

His hair wasn't quite green enough but he makes a cute joker and he had fun:


----------



## One eyed Mick

We do a Haunted pirate ship display at our house, so I will be going as a scurvy, sea dog of a pirate.....!!!


----------



## The Spooky One

Serial Killer Zombie


----------



## yummum29

Elensar: funny, I was Medusa last year, and going as Mother Nature this year, lol! For the first time in years, I bought the costume but I am dressing it up as well with vines. I didn't think of birds and animals though. I made a wire wreath for my hair and wound vines and flowers around it, but I can't seem to think of anything else to do with it. What ideas did you get from the fair? I bought a red wig, for some reason Mother Nature seemed like a natural red head to me, lol! I am also doing really green eye makeup although Mother Nature should probably be natural . My hubby is going as Father Time. I made a robe for him, bought a beard, and a ton of watches and clocks


----------



## mommyto3

I will be a witch again this year. I have several witch costumes - this year I will have a black and red theme. This weekend I need to work on decorating my hat.


----------



## Lady Claire

These costumes all sound so great! I can't wait to see pictures.

As for me, I'm going to a party as Claudia from the Baby-Sitter's Club, and my 3 friends are going as Kristy, Mary Anne, and Stacey. No scary costumes for us this year! But it should be fun.


----------



## 22606

A psychotic clown (is there any other kind?)


----------



## WitchyWolf

Im going to be a witch im just not sure what im going to wear exactly yet


----------



## aero4ever

I'm going to be the teddy bear girl from the Walking Dead.


----------



## ichasiris

I'm gonna be a psycho clown, with classic red wig and makeup.


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette dresses up at work every year. This year she wants to be a Rockford Peach. I am making a pattern for it and I am praying it will fit her. She found all the patches online and bought them so I can sew them on. I found a red belt at Talbots that was on sale and drastically reduced in price. I also found some red knee socks for her to wear. We still need the shorts and the hat and I need to cut out and sew it all soon. Wish me luck.


----------



## ichasiris

I did a test run because I got some Kryolan on sale recently and I've never done clown makeup before so I like to do a few test runs before. This is just to get a feel for the texture and see which of my red paints work best. This is too cutesy to be my psycho clown, but I have contacts, and blood and different paint strokes that will make it psycho. This was just for giggles and practice.


----------



## Palladino

Everyone this year will be characters from Hitchcock movies. I'll be Grace Kelly's Margo from Dial M for Murder. A 1950's blonde, cool and demure, with a stocking choking my throat and bloody scissors in my hand.


----------



## darkhalf

ichasiris said:


> View attachment 209857
> 
> 
> I did a test run because I got some Kryolan on sale recently and I've never done clown makeup before so I like to do a few test runs before. This is just to get a feel for the texture and see which of my red paints work best. This is too cutesy to be my psycho clown, but I have contacts, and blood and different paint strokes that will make it psycho. This was just for giggles and practice.


That looks cool and with the extra touches you talked about, I'm sure it will be really scary! For Halloween this year I want to do a sugar skull makeup (Day of the Dead) like in your avatar. Did you do that sugar skull makeup yourself? It looks great.


----------



## fanboy

My main costume this year is the Freddy in my avatar. I've been working on it since May and have it all finished already. Expensive, but worth every penny. I may have a second costume for trick-or-treating at the zoo with my son.


----------



## ichasiris

Yup, that was me! That is actually a picture from when I was doing a Dia de los Muertos makeup test run actually! Lol, I do those a lot.









Here's kind of a crappy photo of makeup I did for my friend and myself.









But here is a makeup I did for a friend of a friend that's better.

Maybe help give you some ideas!


----------



## mauving

I'm thinking of Akasha from Queen of the Damned








I've been wanting to for a few years now and I think I'm brave enough now!


----------



## horrorfanatic85

It will be Rob Zombie's Michael Myers, if I go out a few times for Halloween I will use 3 different incarnations of Michael Myers, I know its twice. 

I am off to MCM comic con in October round the 25th in london, it will be HOBO Michael Myers from H2. The costume is still being made, but it will look just like this


The Half mask is still being made, and the jacket is been given a few minor tweaks

and on Halloween itself, it will be the dream sequence version of Michael Myers from H2


I have the mask, waiting on the knife and coveralls

Updates will be posted has the costume all arrives, hopefully next month


----------



## mauving

Wow! Can't wait to see the pictures, I'm sure it'll turn out great.


----------



## stormygirl84

I think I'm just going to recycle my old pirate costume, or maybe my old standby, the witch.


----------



## portia319

My party theme this year is "Villains" - I was considering Maleficent but I couldn't find the perfect pieces for the costume (yet). I think my back up will be Jigsaw (I have everything for that costume - would just need the face paint) or Mommie Dearest in the wire hanger scene.


----------



## gramps

Frankenstein. The most famous movie monster of all tomes.


----------



## Zombastic

I usually don't like being the same thing, but last year the stalkabout was such a hit that I got to do it again.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

I may do Charlie Brown. I'm not 100% on it but I like to keep my costume in with my yard theme and we are screening Great Pumpkin this year. I opt for less scary costumes typically but as long as it's homemade I enjoy it.


----------



## GhostPuppy

Do any of y'all dress up for work? I was thinking of something festive, but still put together like this. 

For a Halloween party or something, I love the simple idea of a ghost. This cloak tutorial is fantiastic and simple, and paired with some ghastly makeup it could be an original look.


----------



## Palladino

Good question! My theme this year is Primal Fears and Phobias so I'll have to be a monster, zombie, clown, doll, ghost...something along that line. Hmmmm.....


----------



## halloweendarkangel




----------



## halloweenbean

I decided this morning I am going to be an absinthe/green fairy! I have begun planning it all out. It is actually something I have considered being for a few years. ^_^ We are going to be in New Orleans for Halloween and are going by train, so I wanted something light and easy to pack in a backpack. It will be unlike previous years where I was hauling around huge boots and tulle petticoats.

I am just hoping it is not too chilly.


----------



## TheCostumer

I will be an evil Duchess!


----------



## kakugori

Working on my creepy bat-human warrior costume. Making a mask, helmet (gotta figure out how to attach ears), armor, wings, etc. The mask is nice anyway - I have a thing for flying fox noses.









(Not yet painted - I'm waiting to do everything at once.)


----------



## EerieVonBones

most likely going to continue on my Gwarrior costume i made for this year's Gwar-B-Q down in Richmond, VA. If you're not familiar with Gwar and love costuming and monsters...i highly recommend you look into them.


----------



## zero

I'm gonna be drunk.......Yeah Saturday Halloween !!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

GhostPuppy said:


> Do any of y'all dress up for work? I was thinking of something festive, but still put together like this.
> 
> For a Halloween party or something, I love the simple idea of a ghost. This cloak tutorial is fantiastic and simple, and paired with some ghastly makeup it could be an original look.


Not sure if its festive but it definitely sexy....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

After reviewing my Halloween budget; I've decided I'm going to be broke for Halloween......yeah...prolly.....


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

They currently have this dress at Forever21








This is the current state of my hair








And I've been told I look like Christina Ricci for years. So it's settled, I have to be Wednesday Addams.


----------



## RedSonja

Decided to be Lydia Deetz from Beetlejuice. I already pretty much have the clothes, minus the hat. I just need to decide if I'll cut my hair like hers or just wear a wig. Even though it's a really simple costume, I'm excited about doing it, because I remember thinking her character was so cool when I was a teenager!


----------



## JoyfulCrow

CrypticCuriosity said:


> They currently have this dress at Forever21
> View attachment 252807
> 
> 
> This is the current state of my hair
> View attachment 252808
> 
> 
> And I've been told I look like Christina Ricci for years. So it's settled, I have to be Wednesday Addams.


I saw that dress while looking through my local Forever 21 a couple weeks ago and immediately thought "this would be great if you were going for a Wednesday Addams look..."


----------



## Danceswithdoom

This year I will be going as a purple succubus.


----------



## Phil Locklear

CrypticCuriosity said:


> They currently have this dress at Forever21
> View attachment 252807
> 
> 
> This is the current state of my hair
> View attachment 252808
> 
> 
> And I've been told I look like Christina Ricci for years. So it's settled, I have to be Wednesday Addams.


costume sorted then. You do look like her though.


----------



## Goog

I'm going as Harley Quinn. I'm making my own version by putting together a few different things that I found on Amazon. I wanted the original comic version, but I'm not a talented enough seamstress and I am too tall for the store-bought versions.


----------



## Chewbacca

The wife and I are doing Steampunk this year. She's doing a female explorer/time traveler and I'm doing a mad scientist/time traveler. All the props are done, as well as my costume. She still has to finish sewing hers.


----------



## Bruzilla

Same thing as I have been the past ten years... the exhausted old guy sitting in the lawn chair watching the goings on.


----------



## missmandylion

Count Chocula said:


>


Love it! This was me a couple of years ago.  My bf was Lebowski.


----------



## Ｇｈｏｓｔ

I think I'm going to be gorey this year. I have a lot more products to use so now I can make myself look like I just came out of a knife fight.


----------



## BudhagRizzo

I've just started working on an Immortan Joe costume from Mad Max Fury Road. Whether I succeed or not is a different story (but I'm optimistic!) My back up costume is Jason.


----------



## TosaTerror

Any Game of Thrones fans out there? My wife is going as Daenerys, and I'm dressing up as one of her dragons.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

TWISTY ftw!!!!


----------



## HalloweenCottage

I will be dressed as I'm always dressed at Hallowe'en - as Count Dracula.


----------



## thruster

I really wanted to paint my face this year but wont have time after setting up all the lights and props out. So next best thing is I will scare you. Hahahahaa
May all your nightmares come true.


----------



## chachabella

I am going as Medusa. She is in bits and pieces right now on the floor, but putting it together should be a breeze. Snakes tied into the dread falls. Snakes glued on the crown. Snake body suit with some simply chiffon toga and a great belt to pull it all together. I got some high quality reusable fangs, some wonderful make-up, and a pair of snake/cat eye contacts.


----------



## Super Stitches

The husband and I are planning on being Krieger and his Virtual Girlfriend from Archer.


----------



## A little bit scary

I'm going to be a Plague Doctor.


----------



## The Real Joker

Going as a Ghostbuster this year. My homemade scratch built proton pack is nearly complete. Still have to make the gun part yet. Already have my flight suit (coveralls) and boots. Ordered the "no ghost" patch already and that should be here in a few days. Need to order the white pistol belt (to be dyed grey) and rainbow ribbon cable for my pack. Here are some progress pics so far:

Proton Pack - 98% complete. Made mostly from cardboard and some Arizona Iced tea bottles, various bottle caps and vitamin bottles, some craft foam, USB cables, split loom tubing, a bottle and 1/4 of wood glue, and about 250 hot glue sticks - plus several cans of flat black and satin black paint. I also bought a small Bluetooth speaker to play the sound effects and music through via my cell phone. 










Bluetooth speaker.










My homemade Ecto Goggles. Made from welding goggles, several pipe fittings, some real screws and a few bottle caps.










Top view of Ecto Goggles.










My Tru-Spec flight suit (coveralls)










My military-style boots (need to paint the side zippers with a Silver Sharpie)










The lights (taken before the above photo)










Photo of the pack before attaching all the wires and whatnot.


----------



## lilibat

I may just be my Saints Row 4 character. Too bad I won't have a dubstep gun in time.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

We're having a Halloween party at my job, where all the staff and kids (I work in an after-school program) dress up. I was going to be a witch, but another staff member was doing that. Then I thought about a scarecrow, but someone's doing that too... Finally I decided on a *Dia de los Muertos Sugar Skull Seniorita!* I'll have my face all painted up and everything! I'm super excited because I haven't got to dress up for Halloween in a long time. Can't wait!


----------



## TamsinL

Im going to be Harley Quinn from the new Suicide Squad film coming out. I know, i know alot of comic book fans hate the new harley but i love her outfit, and fancied doing something different to what i normally go for (the whole black dress, covered in green paint thing)
Im making the costume at the moment, trying to keep the cost down. Im going to be keeping my hair black as I didnt fancy forking out for a wig.


----------



## TropicalJewel

This year since my 9 year old nephew is in town for Halloween so I will be out there trick or treating with him as an Ewok. He wanted to be a Star Wars rebel trooper but may go as a stormtrooper. I am not sure what his final decision is yet. I have to make mine and I hope it comes out okay


----------



## lovbyts

I think its it's to late to make a change this year so I will probably go with the same I have the last few years. It stated out as Edie, the mascot from Iron Maiden several years ago (I have the mask) and then morphed into Skeletor and is now sort of a Gargoyle devil?


----------



## Stevegriff95

This robin costume works and fits amazingly. On Amazon the company is called eyecandy uk 
Even for Design ideas


----------



## Wolfman

As our Haunted House host, I change it up every year. This year, Zombie/Undertaker is up. I'm gonna give DIY appliances a shot this year, just brow & Cheekboes. Oh, yes, and LIVE MAGGOTS super glued to my face.


----------



## TrevorErbsen




----------



## TrevorErbsen

i love halloween


----------



## TrevorErbsen

Good use for quetips


----------



## Clown

This is what i'm going as this year, I'll have some black and red balloons as well.


----------



## Dark Passenger

TamsinL said:


> Im going to be Harley Quinn from the new Suicide Squad film coming out. I know, i know alot of comic book fans hate the new harley but i love her outfit, and fancied doing something different to what i normally go for (the whole black dress, covered in green paint thing)
> Im making the costume at the moment, trying to keep the cost down. Im going to be keeping my hair black as I didnt fancy forking out for a wig.


I've seen a bunch of Suicide Squad Harley Quinn fan art and cosplay, so the look definitely has its share of fans. I'm curious about how popular her new costume will be this Halloween, and looking forward to seeing how her character's played in the movie. 

Have fun with your costume


----------



## miles

1920s zombie for a pubcrawl this weekend

and Captain America for Halloween


----------



## lilibat

In the last few days I have come down with my first case of shingles! AGEING IS SO MUCH FUN!!! (aka, FML) I may not be able to dress up at all now on halloween depending on how long they linger. Luckily it's only a small rash and on my back so not obvious, but still OW! Also, poop to maybe not being able to dress up. Maybe I'll try to make a witch hat or something and just wear a super comfy costume. :-(

Now where did I put that memory wire?

Got an even better idea. Maybe I'll make a Necromancer robe from Skyrim.


----------



## Darren Walker

What I found at an online clothing website "The Flash Costume" This looks so amazing I am thinking about to buy this outfit for Halloween. Please suggest me is it great idea or I will search more?


----------



## chachabella

Well this is my husband and me at an event last weekend. He will stay the Minotaur and I will be Medusa for the rest of the months festivities!


----------



## JudeJohannes

Definitely him


----------



## ichasiris

This year for my party I was a crazy patient:

















But for actual Halloween when I hand out candy, I'm just going to be a simple pretty witch so I don't scare the kids too much, haha.


----------



## spookydave

Well it looks like you pulled that off pretty good ichasiris, lol


----------



## ReelSore

lilibat said:


> In the last few days I have come down with my first case of shingles! AGEING IS SO MUCH FUN!!! (aka, FML) I may not be able to dress up at all now on halloween depending on how long they linger. Luckily it's only a small rash and on my back so not obvious, but still OW! Also, poop to maybe not being able to dress up. Maybe I'll try to make a witch hat or something and just wear a super comfy costume. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did I put that memory wire?
> 
> Got an even better idea. Maybe I'll make a Necromancer robe from Skyrim.
> 
> View attachment 263892



Has nothing to do with age as far as shingles go. I had them at 25 yrs old then afterwards I had belspasy(sp?). Also never had chicken pox either. I had shingles on my right side face and neck. Doc gave me valtrex(sp?) for the shingles. Hope you dont get the belspasy. That lasted like 6 months and had to use eye drops because i couldnt close my right eye lid.


----------



## ReelSore

I was planning on being a 10' tall cyclops but i didnt finish the costume so I am going to be a jester blk & wht clown toteing a chainsaw inside the haunt. I'll get cyclops costume done for next year.


----------



## halloween71

play boy bunny for a all girls party.And either posion ivy handmade costume or catwoman..depending on weather Halloween.


----------



## lilibat

lilibat said:


> In the last few days I have come down with my first case of shingles! AGEING IS SO MUCH FUN!!! (aka, FML) I may not be able to dress up at all now on halloween depending on how long they linger. Luckily it's only a small rash and on my back so not obvious, but still OW! Also, poop to maybe not being able to dress up. Maybe I'll try to make a witch hat or something and just wear a super comfy costume. :-(
> 
> Now where did I put that memory wire?
> 
> Got an even better idea. Maybe I'll make a Necromancer robe from Skyrim.
> 
> View attachment 263892


Almost done with my costume. So far 3 days work. Just need to paint the skull on the front. Boy oh boy is it comfy! It's made from linen instead of the leather, er skin, it seems to be made from in game but I think I did pretty well with the material switch.

View attachment 264706


----------



## Papa Emeritus

A Nameless Ghoul from the band Ghost


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

So I was planning on my Dia de los Muertos Senorita for a while now. I got my outfit all picked out, got the face-paint, and did a trial run. The paint didn't turn out well. I wanted to keep my idea, so I found a cool mask that I'll design myself and just wear that instead. It would look _way_ better with the paint, but I'd rather be put together than have runny/bad make up. Now all I have left to make are my crown of marigolds and some other small themed elements. I was getting scared this wouldn't work, but it's coming back together 

Update: Came out great! The mask was the best part. And to celebrate a job well done, got myself a Frappula from Starbucks, haha.






Here's a snapshot of me getting ready for my favorite holiday


----------



## thatguycraig

so i decided to make a new scarecrow this year. gone for a new approach too - 

took this basic cheap paintball facemask from ebay








and started to cover it in hessian / burlap








that pic has lots of the glue under it still to dry (its white but should dry clear) and i attached some ripped up wig to the sides to creep it up a bit
gonna add more burlap i think, couple of stiches with some thick cord, and i need to figure out the back of the head and the neck area too... but left it super late this year, but pleased so far


----------



## Darksword

I go as Freddy Krueger every year.


----------



## mariem

I am going to be a witch just like I am every year. 

I am always cold (had lots of health issues) and the witch costume is a couple sizes too big so that allows me to wear a couple extra layers of sweaters, long johns and sweats and my -40 snow boots underneath the witch's dress. So it adds a little more weight to what I already have...who said witches had to be skinny anyway? 

Besides we have been having below zero weather and I have turned into a weather wimp. 

Marie


----------



## Palladino

Probably a zombie waitress. My costume is always the last thing I pull together.


----------



## BudhagRizzo

I'm about halfway there -- but it is crunch time!


----------



## Zombastic

This is my giant creepy clown costume for this year. It should scare the tots.
Not sure of the exact height, but it's over 8 feet tall.
I've still got a couple of minor things to do to it.


----------



## TemporaryHero

going for creepy this year....scarecrows always creeped me out. 
Here's a sneek-peek on the mask I made


----------



## loveNeon

I really want to be Alphaba from The Wicked...









I haven't found a good costume yet.. Can anyone help???
I know there are just a TONNNN of which costumes, but Alphaba's dress is MUCH more prettier, right?
Ughh, HELP!

Anddd, I'm really excited to dress my baby sister as Glinda the Good. I already bought her outfit:








It's from trulyme.com








From Amazon.com

Isn't it SOOOO cute? I'm going to be singing the songs and everything.


Now I just need to find a costume that will make me look just as cute... Please help... ;(


----------



## ichasiris

Last minute Chucky costume wrangled together for the arcade Halloween party tonight.









Will post the finished product later


----------



## LadyRohan

I'm going as Twisty the clown from last seasons American Horror Story.


----------



## Darksword

Costume came together nicely.


----------



## TheArrow

I'm going as Oliver Queen, aka the Green Arrow (mostly based on the Arrow tv show mixed with a bit of a "teenaged homemade" (aka Spider-man ish) vibe to it!


----------



## Goog

I'm happy with how mine turned out. This is my son as Joker and myself as Harley Quinn. He's autistic and has sensory issues with a lot of costumes, but he has a Joker suit t-shirt on under the coat. He let me spray his hair green for trick-or-treating at the comic book store, but wouldn't let me touch it up for going around the neighborhood.


----------



## miles

As stated before
1920s zombie (pub crawl)
[








Halloween
Captain America


----------



## TemporaryHero

Finished costume


----------

